# Weekend Viv



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

So I got motivated last weekend and put this 40gal column together. I still need to finish hooking up the Mist King, add plants, and drill the top for UVB penetration but so far I am please with how it has turned out! More pics to come!


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Really nice, I suppose you used some GS for the background and coco fiber or just cork?

This UVB penetration .. are you going to drill one hole for one bulb or what do you have in mind?

I will start my new build soon and I will use cork as well. This UVB is interesting and I have been thinking about it too. I would be glad to see how your setup is.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

drutt said:


> Really nice, I suppose you used some GS for the background and coco fiber or just cork?
> 
> This UVB penetration .. are you going to drill one hole for one bulb or what do you have in mind?
> 
> I will start my new build soon and I will use cork as well. This UVB is interesting and I have been thinking about it too. I would be glad to see how your setup is.


Ya it is a large piece of cork bark that I broke into pieces and gs into place. Then i pressed in coco fiber and sphag. 

I used a 2.5 inch diamond bit and drilled three holes across the back (over the broms) and will be adding a strip uvb bulb that will be over all three holes. I have not decided on wether I'm going to use screen or saran wrap to cover the holes as I've read conflicting info about the penetration of uvb through screen. I will post an update as soon as I get it all figured out. Added a couple broms and some cissus discolor last night..


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I have not decided on wether I'm going to use screen or saran wrap to cover the holes as I've read conflicting info about the penetration of uvb through screen.



won't saran wrap also block UVB???


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

boabab95 said:


> won't saran wrap also block UVB???


nope
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/26516-uv-transmittance-plastic-wrap.html


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks awesome. Is that a Cissus discolor? I love that plant.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Also, what was that substrate on top? Looks like Turface?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you! Ya it's cissus discolor, it's also one of my favorites!
The substrate is turface, then a bentonite/redart clay mix that I made from a recipe found here on DB.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's a GREAT piece of wood. Works perfect for that viv.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Great looking tank, nice work!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Thank you! Ya it's cissus discolor, it's also one of my favorites!


I love it too. I'm going to let it cover the background of my 65g Peninsula I just set up (thread coming soon). Your viv looks great. Job well done.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

I really like that piece of wood Chris. the Tank looks really good, but whats knew right? Good work!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

gary1218 said:


> That's a GREAT piece of wood. Works perfect for that viv.


Thanks Gary! My parents have quite a large manzanita field at their place so whenever I go home to visit I stock the Subi as full as possible! 



*Self_DeFenCe* said:


> Great looking tank, nice work!


Thank you!



Mitch said:


> I love it too. I'm going to let it cover the background of my 65g Peninsula I just set up (thread coming soon). Your viv looks great. Job well done.


Hey Mitch, cant wait to see this thread of yours! Just checked and its not up yet.. 



ilovejaden said:


> I really like that piece of wood Chris. the Tank looks really good, but whats knew right? Good work!


Thanks Tyson! When are you gonna come by and hang out with Mary and I so you can see it and a few others in person?!


----------



## Dave II (Dec 18, 2011)

Love it but then again I havnt seen a tank of yours that I didnt like. Took a look at your Cobalts at Quicksilver they are huge!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Dave, I stopped by Quik and trimmed up the viv a couple days ago, while trimming I pulled two froglets! Those are two of my first frogs, when Quik approached me about doing a viv for the store I thought what better frog to put on display! 

Chris


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Figured it was about time for an update.. Here you go! 



















Next to another viv I put together around the same time


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Growing in really well!
One suggestion though, move the pond so its a little bit off-centered. It doesnt have to be all the way in a corner, but a little to the right or left looks a lot more appealing to the eye. Google the law of thirds, its an art concept, but applies to almost everything being displayed.

Lookin good,

-Jeremy


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Dude, those vivs are rad! Seriously, those are really nice looking and have a natural appearance. Hope you don't mind but I grabbed the last pic of the side by sides and am going to put it in my personal 'inspiration' gallery. Cool to see the columnea in there, looks nice...hopefully there's a little sphag or something under part of the stem so you keep it moist. It won't do well if it dries out, especially as a fresh cutting with few roots.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Bro. that blue brom in the middle is sickkkkk! you gonna hook me up with a pup off it? lol


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

update?

Can I have the two bright broms names?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

updates? I believe this is your paru vivs. Yes?


----------



## amazonangel (May 6, 2011)

Looks great! Ive always been concerned about UVB as well, but have never done anything about it...


----------

